# RB26DETT vs. VG30DETT



## Hamish (Aug 3, 2001)

Clearly the RB26DETT is the most popular Nissan engine for large BHP cars but why is it apparently so superior to the larger capacity VG30DETT engine (in the 300ZX/ Fairlady)? Or is it the whole Skyline 'package' that's superior, not just the engine? What sort of power can be coaxed from the VG30DETT?

Hamish


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

All I can say is that I've seen a couple of RB26s in 300ZXs but no VGs in GTRs


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

as with all engines, money is everything that restricts you.. and that's why the RB is popular. when you don't want four-digit bhp numbers and just want to tune it a little bit (usually ends up in something completely different, eh? ) the RB is relatively cheap to tune.

or perhaps the VG has just been overlooked.. atleast it's shorter!


----------



## 300z (Mar 16, 2002)

(double post lol)


----------



## 300z (Mar 16, 2002)

There are a couple of VG30DETT in the states with HKS GT2835S running around 800 wheel horse power.
Plus a really good setup with them is the TD06-20G and they usually get over 850 on the wheels with that setup.


The worlds fastest Pro street drag car in the States is a 300ZXT with vg30dett (Escort drag car)

http://www.turbomagazine.com/features/0204tur_escort/

they have run a very low [email protected] to date i think making well over 1000WHP.

Just to say i think the problem is with a v6 any time we want to upgrade turbos ect it is an Engine out job.

My VG30DETT with HKS GT2530S running 1.01 Bar of boost made 441 on the back wheels early last year.(Had problesm running higher boost which ended up with a broken compressor wheel 2 months later)
And then of course if you compare apples with apples they are two different cars at the end of the day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

VG's explode after 400 horses RB's dont eheh wazz?? 

Ill get me coat


----------



## Silver-Arrowz (Dec 29, 2002)

RB26 was designed for group A racing therefore it had to be powerful yet reliable.

VG's in a 300ZX fills up all the space available, thus causes them to overheat. This doesn't help with the reliability factor.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

As the VG30DETT comes with forged pistons as standard the actuall safe build level for the unit is alledgedly 600HP, thats a damn sight more than you will get from a RB26DETT unit in stock form.

Flow across the cylinder heads is very poor though that and as mentioned its an engine out to most any work on the engine make it an unlikely choice. Truth be told I think its not so much the engine thats the problem but the car.

If the GTR was RWD and handled badly do you think anyone would have pushed its tuning potential as high as they did?

With the RB engine I would say its what was wrapped around it that made tuning the engine to such high BHP so viable. At the end of the day you can make any engine hit big BHP even with the RB26DETT you are pretty much changing damn near everything to get those big figures anyway its not like its a stock RB26 unit is going to give 600+bhp.

Going to be a lot more people intrested in making a big BHP car they can actually drive and I would say thats why the RB series became more of a success than the VG.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

300zx looks real fine though


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Yeah there are some really nice kits for them as well, saw some nice ones at JAE last year.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

I love the shape of the 300Z sometimes I say to myself I wanna buy one ,, but then again I say why do I want it when I have a GTR..

Anyways BIG HP in the V6 is much harder to TUNE than a Stright 6,,, keep in mind the fireing Order in an Inline engine for turbo charging is much better than a V engine.


----------



## bbsalexaz (Sep 10, 2008)

The rb26dett is a good engine for moderate tunning but will never reach a higher hp than 600 with out the N1 block and crank assembly from nismo. That being said, the AWD "beast" will need a lot of head work, block work, and some kick ass turbos to even think about 800+hp. Its pretty naive to think that the rb26dett is the perfect setup, cause its not, the Nur edition engine, is alot better, its pre-assembled with the N1 crank/block to get the higher hp. all modded can make 1000-1200. cost, well $80,000 is modest i believe.

Now, the vg30dett is a good engine with a few minor weaknesses, once squashed, will make a ferrari piss its self into a garage of demise, the block will take all the abuse you can throw at it but the crank and pistons could be upraded via a stoker kit from jun racing supplies. 3.0l to a 3.2l, HOWEVER once that is done, a twin set of td-06 20g turbos will make that car intensely fast. With stage 3 heads from z1 motorsports will complete the package. All modded i know it runs 1100-1300hp on 30psi boost. Nitrous would be unecssary. $90,000 at the most.


If your planning on a track car, the vg30dett is your choice, with whiplash out of corners and decent handling it will demolish anything thinking about drving into its realm.

If you want a drag/show car, go with the rb26dett, its the best bargain for the dollar with modest hp/nm(tq) increases. Best acceleration of any car in the world, hands down if all modded. 


I rest my case.
Btw I have a 300zx
and my cousin has the rb26dett in his 240sx, i kill him every time


----------



## SamuraiSam (Oct 27, 2007)

bbsalexaz said:


> The rb26dett is a good engine for moderate tunning but will never reach a higher hp than 600 with out the N1 block and crank assembly from nismo. That being said, the AWD "beast" will need a lot of head work, block work, and some kick ass turbos to even think about 800+hp. Its pretty naive to think that the rb26dett is the perfect setup, cause its not, the Nur edition engine, is alot better, its pre-assembled with the N1 crank/block to get the higher hp. all modded can make 1000-1200. cost, well $80,000 is modest i believe.
> 
> Now, the vg30dett is a good engine with a few minor weaknesses, once squashed, will make a ferrari piss its self into a garage of demise, the block will take all the abuse you can throw at it but the crank and pistons could be upraded via a stoker kit from jun racing supplies. 3.0l to a 3.2l, HOWEVER once that is done, a twin set of td-06 20g turbos will make that car intensely fast. With stage 3 heads from z1 motorsports will complete the package. All modded i know it runs 1100-1300hp on 30psi boost. Nitrous would be unecssary. $90,000 at the most.
> 
> ...


:chairshot


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

bbsalexaz said:


> The rb26dett is a good engine for moderate tunning but will never reach a higher hp than 600 with out the N1 block and crank assembly from nismo.


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/43366-7-seconds-stock-block-rb26.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## bbsalexaz (Sep 10, 2008)

I can guarantee that the engine is NUR SPEC. Which means it's a different unit completely.
The stock blocks bearings get worn very fast with high boost levels, and there's no way in hell a set of stock connecting rods will allow it to create that kind of power. That's common sense


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

The oracle has arrived lol.

Your basic ill informed knowledge of the RB obviously isn;t from personal experiance.

I look forward to seeing all these 300's wiping the floor at next years TOTB or maybe JAE or maybe Rotorstock, or maybe in time attack.


----------



## bbsalexaz (Sep 10, 2008)

all right I'm making shit up? Right. I have no clue what I'm talking about mr I run 9000hp on stock internals. Let's see some dyno sheets of your gtr monster. I honestly don't care if you think I'm wrong or not. I know what the engine can't do. And btw if your so right prove it. I will gladly bow to your presence


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

bbsalexaz said:


> The rb26dett is a good engine for moderate tunning but will never reach a higher hp than 600 with out the N1 block and crank assembly from nismo. That being said, the AWD "beast" will need a lot of head work, block work, and some kick ass turbos to even think about 800+hp. Its pretty naive to think that the rb26dett is the perfect setup, cause its not, the Nur edition engine, is alot better, its pre-assembled with the N1 crank/block to get the higher hp. all modded can make 1000-1200. cost, well $80,000 is modest i believe.


Oh my god, where does one start with this load of rubbish.

Sorry man but you have no idea what your talking about.

You obviously don't even know the spec of a factory NUR engine.

We personally run 1100-1200hp on stock blocks and stock cranks and can build a totally complete 1000hp engine for around usd40,000.

What 1/4 mile times does your "killer" 300zx do?


----------



## bbsalexaz (Sep 10, 2008)

I was talking complete packge not just engine, and you work some miracles then or have something amazing going on.
And my zx did 10.9 at 135. [email protected] [email protected] Dynoed once


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

No worries man but you jump on here with 2 posts and make out like you know it all and your information is so far from fact its not funny.

As a complete package, a similar spec GTR will eat the 300zx in every type of event I can think of.

The GTR handles better, is better for drags, better for time attack, better for endurance racing and there really is no comparison.

Just because your particular 300z beats your mates RB26 doesn't really mean anything.

When you get your 300z well into the 8s/160mph+ on street tyres with you VG30 let us know.


----------



## bbsalexaz (Sep 10, 2008)

that's not the type of build I wish to create. I don't wish to create a drag machine. Mine does just fine on time attacks and were comparing apples and oranges, I don't see how an awd car is compatable with the z. That's a different realm, if you want to brag about 8s 160 time you should be doing that with the bracket racers you beat ever weekend. And I'm curious as to what kind of failures you've had in your engine builds. Because I find it highly unlikely that your gtr pulls 1000hp everytime and doesn't start to feel it


----------



## bbsalexaz (Sep 10, 2008)

Btw boost is at 15 psi don't feel like spending the money for a drag racing trans. 
And if you want to see a drag 300zx go to escorts page, but since you already know the vg can't pull 8's, it shouldn't surprise you that the escort drag car does 7s.


----------



## bbsalexaz (Sep 10, 2008)

why would you advertise rb engine building if the engines internals are good till your foot can go through the floor? Just curious...


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Haha this guy knows everything. Maybe you should find out what R.I.P.S is, who Robbie is and how many engine faliures he has had before you go telling us what the rb26 can and cant do.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

bbsalexaz said:


> that's not the type of build I wish to create. I don't wish to create a drag machine. Mine does just fine on time attacks and were comparing apples and oranges, I don't see how an awd car is compatable with the z. That's a different realm, if you want to brag about 8s 160 time you should be doing that with the bracket racers you beat ever weekend. And I'm curious as to what kind of failures you've had in your engine builds. Because I find it highly unlikely that your gtr pulls 1000hp everytime and doesn't start to feel it


You should really brush up on your information before you come onto a gtr forum and try to tell us about the rb26. R.I.P.S is running 1100+hp in there drag car, and haven't had an engine failure with there customer cas or drag cars ever as far as i'm aware. We have local guys in australia running 1200hp+/7 second passes with stock cranked/blocked r32 gtr's. Who ever or where ever you are getting your information from is very wrong and its making you look quite silly.


----------



## bbsalexaz (Sep 10, 2008)

Rb26 nür was built because why? Because the stock flow of the block, the stock pumps and pistons couldn't keep up. Now I'm not saying that the rb engines are rubbish but I'm quite confused as to why they would build an engine that far exceeded what stock could do if there was no need. And I'm making shit up. Alright. How long will his drag car last? I'm impressedthat it holds together with out ANY WHAT SO EVER mods to the engine. And why would he be advertising rb engine building if it doesn't need it.... Right I'm making this all up.


----------



## bbsalexaz (Sep 10, 2008)

something has got to give. Somewhere along the lines that engine will fail. I'm not saying it will tomorrow but running that high of horsepower and a godly amount of boost, with totally stock engine components will inevitably destroy something


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

This guy is a muppet.....
I like the 300ZX, I was actually minutes away from buying one years ago back in my Tom Selleck hairy-chested phase .
Im sure you probably mean well but as has been said above, coming onto a GTR forum and trying to teach us to suck eggs makes you look a twit. Your info is wrong my friend...I think even wikipedia has better, more accurate info on the Nur engine than you have....that in itself speaks volumes :chuckle:

On another note, LOVING the 5 year thread resurrection.......may it R.I.P :chuckle:

TT


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

bbsalexaz: what spec is your brothers 200sx at?

i beat a r32 gtr in my polo for gods sake but it was standard and my polo really wasnt so that doesnt prove much until everything is on the table. If you want to be petty, the guy i am buying my gtr off HAS a 200sx and a 300zx and he says he much prefers the GTR to the others!

You say why do people advertise engine rebuilds??? how old are these engines? do you not care about your engine enough to know exactly what it is like inside? would you not want the best for your engine? therefore you need engine builders!
Not everyone who buys a skyline is a mechanic!, well infact any car! I mean by the sounds of it everything you have is much better so i guess you do it all yourself???? Therefore people need engine builders to do it for them!

no engine is going to take really high amounts of power all day long, not even your one so dont say its a fault with the engine as it is generic with every single engine ever created!

Im not going to get into an arguing match as im sure we both have valid points etc just its not wise to come onto a forum and start arguments etc as people will get annoyed with you and you will probably find a ban or something coming your way.

This forum is not designed as a 'mines better than yours forum' its a place where proud owners can share knowledge and meet people so please dont turn it into a school playground!


my 2p


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

bbsalexaz said:


> Btw boost is at 15 psi don't feel like spending the money for a drag racing trans.
> And if you want to see a drag 300zx go to escorts page, but since you already know the vg can't pull 8's, it shouldn't surprise you that the escort drag car does 7s.


I've never made a comment about what VG30s CANT do, I'm sure they are more than capable of making good power with suitable development.

You, however, have come on here and told us what a RB26 CAN'T do without this and that and clearly thats a load of rubbish.

I've run a 10.2 with a totally stock internal motor (stock head and cams etc too) in a street skyline, the motor has done about 5 years of hard use now, 60,000 miles+ and its still going strong.

You can be sure that if the VG30 was a better choice for high power applications than the RBs there wouldn't be about 5 VG30s doing anything of significance in the whole world verses 1000s of RB's.

Each to their own and best of luck to you.

Rob


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Robbies datsun is not a standard rb26. Its got an rb30 block with a 26 head. It has forged pistons and rods, a STANDARD rb30 crank and custom oiling mods. Its got a race spec head etc. This engine is getting a bigger turbo at the moment and will be well over 1100hp. This car is road legal to.
Robbies old drag car was a gts-4 with a rb25/30. Its an NA head from a gts skyline and from memory it has standard cams etc. The bottom end has standard pistons, rods and crank. The car makes about 460kw at the wheels and does 10 sec quater miles all day long. It was build 5 or 6 years ago and is still going strong today, and it gets thrashed. Thats a little bit about rips rb engines. Learn about what they can do before you go telling people that know what they are talking about.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

bbsalexaz said:


> I can guarantee that the engine is NUR SPEC. Which means it's a different unit completely.
> The stock blocks bearings get worn very fast with high boost levels, and there's no way in hell a set of stock connecting rods will allow it to create that kind of power. That's common sense


no one has ever broken a stock OEM RB26 conrod without the help of madly timed nitrous. never. I have been asking and looking for over two years for a single instance. conrod bolt failures, yes. The actual rod? Nope.

bearings don't wear on ANY engine because they never touch metal. When they do, it's called a "spun bearing" and you have to rebuild the engine.

The last batch of N1 blocks sold in Japan had cracking problems. ANY RB26 block can take a lot of power. 1000bhp easy. Except for the race blocks, R32s tend to be the strongest cast.

A stock crankshaft will also take any power level. It's HIGH RPM that requires a fully counterbalanced crank. Those weigh a lot more. No one has ever broken a stock RB26 crankshaft by running too much power either.

I have been running 1.95 bars boost, making nearly 700 crank horsepower, with an R32 block, stock crank, stock head, stock valves, and stock rods. Hell, even my transmission and LSDs are stock. Care to explain that?

If you've been around RB26s long enough, you'll know why it's the base engine of choice. A lot less problems to overcome than the overheating VG30DETT.


----------



## bbsalexaz (Sep 10, 2008)

cousins 240sx has 450hp and is 2500lbs
My z 2900lbs and has 650hp on 15lbs of boost. 
I stick with him until I hit 60 and then he starts to bog a lil where mine stays steady. Lost 2 times (missed 2nd XD)

Nah no where in the post I said the rb engine is shit I'm just saying that they built better for a reason and it's true. 
Rips, your skyline is one fast car, all I'm saying is there isno need for the nür edition if stock is great.
Btw you little name callers, I have the upmost respect for your opinion but the name calling could please end, thank you.
When I get mycar fully built, I think a race is in order...heh heh
And yes the vg series is less efficient and does not have the same strength as the rb series,(well known fact), but to put my car into the 7's,8's,9's,
I would need solid lifters, springs, cams, heads, striker kit, dry sumps, the td06-20g turbos, 97+ j spec tranny, differential and some wide tires. Not to mention an extreme weight reduction. But with allthe things I just said, my car would run 900hp 780tq on 25psi w/o a bottle


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

to run 900hp on a stock RB26, you need cams, springs, big turbos, supporting big fuel system and oil system, cooling (air and water), and some forged pistons. ARP conrod bolts. That's about it. significantly cheaper and easier.


----------



## bbsalexaz (Sep 10, 2008)

I never meant that the vg series was easier but after I hit all those I could have more boost and hit 300psi and have about 1100. And that's the ceiling. I I know how much fun(work) it'll be to get the vg to do that but it'll be every bit as durable as that rb I bet. And I've never heard of a zx overheating but if someone did they're tards. 
I just hope you guys understand that im just being a devils advocate. Never meant for you guys to feel like I'm taking a swing at the bee hive with a bat.

Kismecapitan, how much would all those parts cost?

Btw doesn't the r35 have a v-6? And the prototype had the v-8. The gtr is going to eat the vette z06 for breakfast lunch and diner.


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

No exactly bbsalexaz u didnt say the RB engine is crap but u did say:



> The rb26dett is a good engine for moderate tunning but will *never *reach a higher hp than *600 *with out the N1 block and crank assembly from nismo.


And what people are telling you is that this point is wrong and have proven in the "real" world that without the N1 block and witout the crank assembly from NISMO they can make power that far exceed this reliably.... Which obviously throughout this thread you cant accept or be corrected otherwise...


----------



## bbsalexaz (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah if it's moderate tunning. Meant stock internals, said the wrong thing. Btw read the post above you by kismecapitan. The stuff he listed would not be stock now would it. I see what your saying, I made an error, by I stand strong by the fact that the engine if it had all stock rb26dett parts at a 1000hp would fail eventually. Every engine will because the tollerances are different. Rips had a rb30 block and rb26 heads. That's different. 
I say stockkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk kkkkk kkkkkkkk


----------



## bbsalexaz (Sep 10, 2008)

shit if it was done some of you would rather blow the engine than to say I was right to say 1000 on stock internals is a mircale. Why? Because nissan didn't forsee this, they were happy with selling the car. And your happy with modding it. Am I right? 
I said it was devils advocate, and stock internals would be the demise of any engine


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

bbsalexaz said:


> Yeah if it's moderate tunning. Meant stock internals, said the wrong thing. Btw read the post above you by kismecapitan. The stuff he listed would not be stock now would it. I see what your saying, I made an error, by I stand strong by the fact that the engine if it had all stock rb26dett parts at a 1000hp would fail eventually. Every engine will because the tollerances are different. Rips had a rb30 block and rb26 heads. That's different.
> I say stockkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk kkkkk kkkkkkkk


 Why the hell would the better eduacted people try and get 1000hp out of a stock rb26dett, supidity perhaps but if a real ethusiast wanted 1000hp they would have no other choice but a full build. I don't really understand what you're trying to argue here, because its fact that this would need to happen. People know the limits to the rb26dett and tune accordingly, same with the vg series.

Like anything, motors have a place, and the rb26dett's reputation and god like status is purely because of the nissan gt-r, its a full package, if the 300zx was a package, god knows the vg30 would have that status too. Each motor has its weaknesses.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

See,look at this mess,why are we argueing,there're both good engines.That said I give the RB the nod for big power though.
Yes I'm biased as I have one of each.91 Fairlady Z & 91 R32 GTR.


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Neither do i, i dont knw wat ur argument is. U keep changing to suit. Now ur saying 1000hp wil fail on any engine even ur reveared vg30. Then wats ur point? Before u were comparing the rb26 and its capabilities against the vg30, and went as far as to say, obviously with ur lack of knowledge, that over 600 is not possible without N1 block and nismo crank, And because of that, the vg30 i alot more capable, which i dont reckon it is. Esp once u match the displacement like one of RIPs relatively cheap rb30s. They r both great engines, but the fact is there are alot more rb26 examples making all ranges of power with all sorts of config. The thing with wheel figures aswell, naturaly the 300zx will have a smaller power loss with it going to only 2wheels. My car with evrythng stock, even turbos, injectors, only exhaust, power fc, cams+pulley, made 500hp. And theres no doubt with turbos and injectors wil make over 600. There are countless examples too, but according to u, thats IMPOSSIBLE... Because i dont have N1 block or nismo crank, and therefore vg30s r better. What a joke. Just because ur probably in usa and dnt get much of gtrs thats all u knw. But in places where the option is available, the rb26 is almost always chosen over a vg30


----------



## Jaffa (Oct 9, 2006)

as some on here know, I run a 300zx and yes the VG30 is capable but the fact is that the rb26 has had far more development by tuners over the years.
Anyway, i thought people weren't supposed to feed trolls on here:chuckle:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## bbsalexaz (Sep 10, 2008)

I honestly don't know why your trying to make your point still. When your running what you have that's awesome. Obviously the vg block is underated too since I run 650 hp. Supposed to only be able to handle 600 or something close to that number. 
Btw I saw clips of robbies 240z that's an 8 second car. Haha stock engine my ass. Lol is it really an rb26, or a modified rb30. Haha, loved it when I was told to run an 8s et. Sure I'll do that with my transbrake and my near drag radials.
That cars nice though. But I don't like being told one thing and seeing another

Allthough having said that, your stealth bomber is very very exquisite. That's the nicest, cleanest looking engine bay I've ever seen. The car top to bottom is perfect.

One more thing, to addicted2boost about this post, can you videotape your car running on stock internals, that means no modded valve train, rotating assembly, rods, block or pistons, on 30psi or higher of boost. Please I would love to see your turbos blow up. Post on YouTube. Please


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I've run 30psi on 100% stock internals. So long as the turbos and fuel system can keep up, and the turbos are relatively small (up to 600bhp for the pair), the RB26 can do this all day long, particularly if it's new. An RB26 with 100,000 miles on it won't be as good a candidate, but a new one, even with all OEM parts - no problem. Slap some GT-SS turbos on and rock and roll!


----------



## bbsalexaz (Sep 10, 2008)

the reason why I said that was it'll stress the hell out of his turbo wheel and since they've been running stock at high boost to reach 500whp they should be nice and broken in I'm sure.

Btw for anyone who's ran dynos with more than a mouthful of boost i.e. 30 or or greater, I would like to hear about it. I'm curious as to what you had to do with the turbos or what ever it might be


----------

